# Couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found



## rtwingfield (May 8, 2015)

I'm upgrading from *BIND8* to *BIND9.10*.  I've attempted to _evolve_ my previously working configuration files, e.g., named.conf, rc.conf, _et. al_. from a working installation on the BIND8 platform.  This is a fresh install on *FreeBSD RELEASE 10.1*.

I have chrooted the install to /var/named to run as user bind, rather than root.

Two odd things:  1) when rebooting the OS, bind attempts to start but exits on failure; however, 2) I can execute `named -c /named.conf -t /var/named -u bind` and the server starts (for example (from `top`):

```
1341 bind  5  20  0 60820K 27780K kqread  1  0:01  0.00% named
```
But /var/log/messages reveals the following:

```
named[1341]: couldn't add command channel 127.0.0.1#953: file not found
named[1341]: couldn't add command channel ::1#953: file not found
named[1341]: entropy.c:526: unexpected error:
```
Does this have something to do with the chrooted environment, and if so... what to do to resolve the problem?


----------



## SirDice (May 8, 2015)

What does named.conf look like for the command channel? It should be something like this:

```
controls {
        inet 127.0.0.1 port 953
        allow { 127.0.0.1; } keys { "rndc-key"; };
};
```

Also, make sure you have a proper rndc-key generated. I'm not sure but I think older versions will just skip it if it's not there, later versions started actually requiring it.

I've used the same configuration for years using the BIND that came with the base. Some time ago I moved everything to dns/bind99 and as far as I can remember I didn't have to modify the config.


----------

